
Epigrams on Programming (1982) - nour_js
http://pu.inf.uni-tuebingen.de/users/klaeren/epigrams.html
======
smartmic
Already the second stuck as either misunderstood or off my experience: >
Moral: Structure data late in the programming process

I value Fred Brooks statement "Show me your flowcharts and conceal your
tables, and I shall continue to be mystified. Show me your tables, and I won’t
usually need your flowcharts; they’ll be obvious."

Defining your data structures well upfront can avoid a lot of mess downstream
the project.

------
protomyth
_Adapting old programs to fit new machines usually means adapting new machines
to behave like old ones._

How much money and blunting of innovation has this truth cost over the years?

------
kevin_bloch
This reminds me of something written on an old mug: "If builders built
buildings the way programmers program programs, the first woodpecker to come
along would destroy civilization."

------
severine
> _11\. If you have a procedure with 10 parameters, you probably missed some._

I don't understand this, can someone elaborate?

~~~
raiflip
Functions with a large number of parameters means your code is over-
complicated under-designed and hard to maintain. If you are producing a
function with 10 parameters, your code is probably so complex you missed the
11th.

